# Harry Potter Deathly Hallows Weltpremiere in London - Live Stream



## Stefan102 (6 Juli 2011)

Morgen Abend (07.07.11) ist es endlich soweit:
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Teil 2 haben Weltpremiere in London.

Die Premiere startet um 17 Uhr nach deutscher Zeit.
Das Ganz kann - wie schon die Premiere des 1. Teils - live über das Internet verfolgt werden.

Folgende Seiten bieten einen Live Stream an:


 Harry Potter YouTube Channel
 Harry Potter Facebook Seite
 AP Stream

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es ein ähnliches Spektakel geben wird, wie bei Part 1 am 11.11.2010.
Wer sich nochmal gerne die schönen Emma Watson Bilder ins Gedächnis rufen möchte, der klickt einfach folgenden Link zu der Mega-Emma-Watson-Sammlung:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...world-premiere-london-11-11-2010-x928-hq.html

Der Film startet übrigens am 14.07.2011 in den deutschen Kinos!


----------



## Emilysmummie (6 Juli 2011)

*na da jibts wieder viiiiiiiele wundervolle Bildchen von, nich wahr Stefan?  

Ich für meinen Teil kanns gor ni abwarten, dass der 2.Teil endlich ins Kino kommt :WOW::WOW: wenn er genauso gut wird wie der erste, dann brauch ich für danach n Termin im Nagelstudio happy09happy09*


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Juli 2011)

und wo sind die Fotos von Emma 

hey, bitte erst die pics und die Ankündigung 

am 15.7. gibt es dann pics von Emma live


----------



## Stefan102 (7 Juli 2011)

Also es gibt immer zuerst eine Ankündigung, bevor die Bilder kommen 

Aber die ersten Bilder vom Photocall gibt es ja schon hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...t-2-photocall-london-6-7-2011-x33-update.html


----------

